# found a pigeon, think it's sick-How can I help it?



## lucky503 (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw a pigeon walking around my yard, then it walked in my garage, so I brought it inside because the neighborhood cats were stalking it. I don't think it can fly. I checked it's wings, and there are tiny pinholes in a few of the feathers. Would this prevent it from flying? Will the holes heal?

Also, it keeps puffing up its feathers and is shaking. Does this mean it's cold? If so, how can I help it get warm? It also seems to be wheezing. Is that normal for a pigeon? I don't have any money to take it to a vet, but I can't stand to see it suffer. What can I do? Please help!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanksfor helping the pij out.. sounds like he was either injured or could have possibly got hurt being out there with preditors around.

Does it seem like he was attacked? And that is what you mean by the holes.
If the pigeon got bit by a cat or dog it will need antibiotics quickly or the situation could be fatal.
Where are you located? Perhaps we can find a member who lives near by you or a pigeon friendly rehabber.

For now, keep the pij warm and try to offer him some rehydration fluid or plain water if you don't have anything else. Check out this thread as I posted something about homemade rehydration fluid from one of our members.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8249&referrerid=636

Someone will be along shortly to offer some more advice.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lucky & Welcome to pigeons.com.

Thank you so very much for taking in this sweet pij. He surely would have been in trouble had you not stepped in & offered him a safe place to stay.

*I checked it's wings, and there are tiny pinholes in a few of the feathers*
He very likely could have feather mites as they produce tiny holes in the feathers. You might check his tail as well to see if you can see any traces of pinholes. If these prove to be holes made by feather mites, you can treat the pigeon wtih 'Sevin' dust powder which can be purchased at most local stores in the garden department. Pay careful attention not to get the dust in the pigeon's eyes, nose or mouth. Covering the head is best when dusting the rest of his body.

I would place the pij in a small box, animal carrier or something that he is unable to get out of. Keep him in a warm, dark area of your house away from family or animal traffic. If you have a heating pad I would place it under him on the low setting. 

Please keep an close eye on his breathing. Pigeons don't normally wheeze. 
There may be a few things going on. What do his droppings look like?

Please keep us posted on how your little patient is coming along.

Cindy


----------



## lucky503 (Oct 16, 2004)

*thank you*

Thank you for your quick response. 
He does not look like he was attacked. The holes in his feathers are tiny, like made by a pin. I couldn't see any on his tail. Maybe they are from feather mites. Would these holes interfere with his ability to fly? 

He is in my dogs cage now. I put some towels around the outside to block out any draft, and I put one inside with newspapers. I gave him some water, but he won't drink. I gave him some bird seed and he ate alot, made a BIG mess, then started puffing up again. What's with the puffing? 

His breathing seems a little better (not as noisy) but it still doesn't seem right. Do pigeons breathe rapidly? His droppings are greenish-black. What's normal?

I'm in Ohio, near the Indiana border.
Thanks again for your help. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Lucky,
It sounds like he had or has feather mites. I'm not sure, but the pinholes could hinder his ability to fly, but I'm guessing this little pij is ill which is causing him to be grounded.

*What's with the puffing? * 
Pigeons will 'puff' up when they don't feel well. 

*Do pigeons breathe rapidly? * 
Not normally. Does he seem to have difficulty keeping his balance? Falling forward?

*His droppings are greenish-black. What's normal?*
Pigeon droppings can change for a variety of reasons. Green, watery droppings are not normal. 
Under normal circumstances they are firm, brownish in color with a bit of white. 

If he still isn't drinking on his own, I would suggest making a batch of the 'International Rehydrating Solution' (see below) & administering it slowly in his mouth with an eye dropper. Gently open his beak & put a few drops in at a time, making sure the solution goes behind his tongue. 
He needs to be hydrated.

*(Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) • Half a teaspoonful salt • Half a tablespoonful sugar or glucose Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm.)*

The towels are fine, however if you have a heating pad to place under him or place a low wattage lamp over him that would be best. 

I know you said he was eating, but you might also check the inside of his mouth for anything unusual looking. His mouth should be nice & pink, free of any obstructions.

Thanks again for helping this poor baby. Let us know how things are going.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning Lucky,
How is your little patient doing today?  

Cindy


----------



## lucky503 (Oct 16, 2004)

*update*

Hi,

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I have been researching the bands on the pigeons legs. It's a racing pigeon, and I have found and contacted its owner. He says it has mites and a canker in its throat. He said it will die if I don't help it. So I am now going to try to borrow some money so I can buy some iodine to swab its throat with. Wish me luck. Thank you for your help.

P.S. Why does it say "squab" under my screen name?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lucky,

If it has canker it will show up as a cheesy growth inside its mouth. Iodine won't help cure it, but there is medication called Spartrix that will. The pigeon will need one tablet a day for three days, but the medication is sold in packs of thirty which is quite expensive. Ask your parents if you can e-mail your address to one of the moderators and we will arrange for someone in the US to send you three tablets.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Squab*

It says squab under your name because you are a new member. A squab is a young (new) pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## lucky503 (Oct 16, 2004)

HI.
The owner told me iodine will kill the canker. I looked in its mouth though, and I couldn't see any cheesy growth inside. Thanks for the offer of medication, but if its not canker I guess I don't need the pills.

The pigeon is puffed up, shaking, breathing rapidly, and wheezing. What am I supposesd to do? I don't want it to die.

I think it does have mites-are they tiny brown bugs? I saw some on him. Will they bother my dog and cats? I'm trying to do the right thing for this pigeon, but I don't want my familys pets to suffer because of it. What should I do?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I didn't realize that the pij was banded. I'm assuming the owner does not want him back? It also sounds like the owner was aware of the problems this pigeon has.  

It's very possible he has some canker in his throat of which you would not be able to see. This could be causing the wheezing. I think a three day course of Spartrix is the way to go. It certainly won't hurt.

Check with your folks to see if they have any 'Sevin' dust powder or can get a little container of it. This should take care of the mites.

Getting the breathing under control & back to normal is a priority.

Please continue to keep the little one warm & hydrated. Is he still eating? 

Keep us posted.

BTW: You're doing a great job. Hang in there!  

Cindy


----------



## lucky503 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi again.

The owner said he could send me a crate to ship the pigeon back to him but that it would probably die in the crate. So what good is that?! He said I could keep it.

My mom said I could email my address to a moderator so we could get some Spartrix. Do you think someone could send me some Sevin too? (My mom would buy it for me, but we don't have any money)

He is still eating.
What's BTW?
Thanks for your help.
James


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi James .. it's very nice of you to be trying to help this pigeon. Your Mom sounds like she is pretty A-OK too!

BTW stands for "By the way".

Please don't try to use iodine in the throat of the bird .. it is actually a poison if swallowed.

You can e-mail me your snail mail address or any of the other moderators, and we will see that you get the medication and Sevin for the bird.

As the other members have already posted, it's really important to be keeping this bird very warm and to be sure it is drinking water. Obviously food is important too, but warmth and fluids have to be provided right now.

Please keep us posted and best of luck with the bird. Are you going to be able to keep it as a pet? 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lucky, 

You don't have to worry about the mites or lice on the bird infecting your dogs or cats. They have species specific parasites, meaning that the ones on a pigeon, don't use a dog or cat as a host or a human either. But in any case you'll want to get rid of them for the birds' sake,


Brad


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning James,
How is your little patient doing this morning? 


Cindy


----------

